# Something To Ponder



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you want to leave your grandchildren something that will compound interest daily at a great rate and have little investment? Plant a few acres of specialty growth timber on underutilized ground....you can't go wrong.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/this-treasure-could-be-hiding-in-plain-sight-on-your-farm-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If only the under utilized parts of my farm was good for growing these types of trees. Maybe we should start a hay talk tree growing retirement plan.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> If only the under utilized parts of my farm was good for growing these types of trees. Maybe we should start a hay talk tree growing retirement plan.


It could be beneficial for the under 30 group on here....but generally speaking it takes about 40 years to get good "veneer" type tree growth....and that is where the big money is at in the lumber business. That is why I said grandchildren...but for other guys....and maybe you too, it might work for their children if young enough.

Regards, Mike


----------

